# Tournament at Cedar Creek



## bowhunter121 (Apr 26, 2010)

We were thinking about puting on a open tournament at Cedar Creek sometime toward the end of may. I just want to make sure we would have enough boats to make it worth while. Who would show up?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

BANG is working in another club tourney at Cedar Creek May 8.. 

I know BANG has tourneys May 15 & 29, and SWAT has tourneys May 8 & 22 - all at different lakes.

You might be able to get some of them boys back out there the last weekend of May


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 27, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I know BANG has tourneys May 15 & 29, and SWAT has tourneys May 8 & 22 - all at different lakes.
> 
> You might be able to get some of them boys back out there the last weekend of May



SWAT's 8th and 22nd are at lathem and yahoola (no conflict). I will mention it to our group and see. The last weekend of that month is a holiday.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 27, 2010)

I might be able to make it not sure, I would have to wait til then. It will be this way with several I am sure.


----------



## Muddywater (Apr 27, 2010)

sounds good to me as long as its not on a SWAT day


----------



## bowhunter121 (Apr 28, 2010)

Still trying to work out the details. Leaning toward the 29th of May, but not sure yet. What yall think bout fishin on Sunday mornings?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 29, 2010)

Swat will be on yahoola on the 29th. if you can't get enough boats up, come join us at yahoola.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you do it on a Sunday - I might be able to make it (if I can get the wife out)


----------



## Worm48555 (Apr 30, 2010)

Since it's a open tournament and not just a Jon boat tournament. Can I bring the bass boat? And if so I believe i can get a few more boats!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 30, 2010)

Worm48555 said:


> Since it's a open tournament and not just a Jon boat tournament. Can I bring the bass boat? And if so I believe i can get a few more boats!!!



Cedar creek does not allow gas motors on the lake.


----------



## Worm48555 (Apr 30, 2010)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Cedar creek does not allow gas motors on the lake.




Right, but can't you put them in as long as the prop don't go in the water? I would use my trolling motor only.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 30, 2010)

It reads clearly on Hall Counties website that "No Outboard Motors Permitted."


----------



## russ010 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think this lake is a lot like Lathem - no motors, no gas cans


----------



## Worm48555 (Apr 30, 2010)

MerkyWaters said:


> It reads clearly on Hall Counties website that "No Outboard Motors Permitted."



Whitch website is it? I can't find it. I want to see the rules on it.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 30, 2010)

Worm48555 said:


> Whitch website is it? I can't find it. I want to see the rules on it.



http://www.hallcounty.org/parks/parks_details.asp?ID=41
There you go!


----------



## bowhunter121 (Apr 30, 2010)

I went to Cedar Creek today and there was 2 big boats in the lake but the prop was out of the water. I thought it was ok but you guys know more about this deal than me.


----------



## Worm48555 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah the website don't say there not allowed. I'm sure you can't run them in there, I wouldn't want to and take a chance of messing up a new motor. That's about $9000 for a new one. If it said no gas tanks or jugs or no motors at all I would understand. It just says there not permitted. I have also seen bass rigs there fishing. I guess I will chance it. It's a ticket I guess if I'm wrong.


----------



## russ010 (May 1, 2010)

why don't you just call them? 

If they are as strict there as they are at Lathem... I wouldn't want to chance it. There is a sign there at the gate, but I can't remember what it says


----------



## MerkyWaters (May 2, 2010)

Worm48555 said:


> It's a ticket I guess if I'm wrong.



Like Russ said call them at Hall county they are super nice. I would also make sure before because almost every time I have been there a game warden has been there. I would rather check before simply receiving a ticket!


----------



## turkeymerck (May 3, 2010)

the sign at the gate reads "No Outboard Motors Permitted"....however, i've fished my big boat....left the prop up...only when my trolling motor bracket was broke on the jon boat. i just assumed that would be alright....should've called like you guys suggested. i'll make sure and do that next time if i need to take the big one again.


----------



## russ010 (May 3, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it, but honestly I think it all depends on how bent out of shape the warden might be that day... if it's the same one that shows up at Yahoola - I wouldn't want to be there in that boat to test him.... he wrote a girl a ticket one day I was there to a girl fishing with her husband. She wasn't fishing, but because 3 poles were out, he said she was getting a ticket because her husband was only allowed to have 2. Crazy stuff that's a bunch of bull, but better safe than sorry


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 3, 2010)

yea I remember him Russ, He aint the nicest


----------



## Muddywater (May 3, 2010)

I got checked by the warden at cedar creek the sat before the SWAT tournament. Nice enough guy but i'm sure he would write a citation in a heartbeat


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 3, 2010)

So, what's the date gonna be for this pot tourney?

What are the entry fees?

What time does the gate open?

What time is the event scheduled to start and end?


----------



## bowhunter121 (May 3, 2010)

Still trying to get the man with the scales to give me a date when he can fish. Every time I talk to him about it he changes the subject so I might have to borrow the scales if he will let me.......


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 3, 2010)

I have scales, but need details on the event before knowing if I can attend.

And you need scales before giving details.

Russ and Merrick also have scales, that they may be willing to bring.

Exactly how big is Cedar Creek, and is there Large Mouth, Spotted Bass, and Small Mouth in the Reservoir?


----------



## bowhunter121 (May 3, 2010)

Here is the website for Cedar Creek. I was told large mouth was all that was stocked in the lake.

www.hallcounty.org/parks/parks_details.asp?ID=41


----------



## lizard drager (May 3, 2010)

threreare some spots there,seen them at the swat wiegh in.


----------



## bowhunter121 (May 3, 2010)

*No BIG MOTORS in Cedar Creek*

I called Hall County today and asked if I could put a boat with a gas engine in Cedar Creek as long as I left the prop out of the water and I got scolded pretty bad...
He said that a gas motor better not be nowhere near Cedar Creek.


----------



## bowhunter121 (May 3, 2010)

lizard drager said:


> threreare some spots there,seen them at the swat wiegh in.



Guess I was told wrong. Thanks for verifying


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 3, 2010)

Is 143 acres really gonna be big enough to support 18 boats for our State Championship?

This seems like a pretty small reservoir for 18 boats.

Thanks lizard drager, I was thinking that Russ and or Merrick said that there was some spots in there.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 4, 2010)

I did catch a spot at the last swat tx. only spot I have caught and I have caught over a 100 bass atleast in 7 or 8 trips out there. And Terry it actually fishs pretty big for 143 acres. 18 boats is max for sure. wish you would check it out and see what you think.


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2010)

we had 14 boats out there in our tourney and we all fished it fine with a lot of water that wasn't covered. 

There are a lot of points and coves people can get into and catch fish... honestly, I think that place is FULL of fish and it doesn't matter where you fish at - I think the most challenging thing is to find out what they are wanting to eat that day and adapting to the conditions


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 4, 2010)

I will defiantly try to make the pot tourney, if it does not conflict with anything that is previously scheduled.

I would rather fish a small lake with big bass, than fish a big lake with small bass. If we fall behind at Varner, I would like to know that we at least have a shot at putting together a big sack on day two, or vice-versa.

We (LWB) fish a lake that is of equal size, that has some good ones in it. We have probably never had 18 boats on it though ....... in fact we took it off the schedule about 5 years ago (because of size), and added it back a couple of years ago, because the water level never drops down during droughts.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 5, 2010)

Any confirmation on the date, entry fees etc. yet?

Myself and a couple more LWB guys would like to make plans for joining y'all for this tourney.


----------



## bowhunter121 (May 6, 2010)

The man with scales aint gonna be able to make it but if one of you guys with scales wants to run the tourney let me know and I'll be there.


----------



## russ010 (May 6, 2010)

I got the scales, but if the date you are doing it is on the 29th, I won't be able to make it because we've got a tourney that day


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 6, 2010)

If its not held on a BANG tourney day, my partner and I might be there!


----------



## russ010 (May 10, 2010)

just wanted to post a little update...

The game warden was out at Cedar Creek for our weigh-in. He was looking for licenses and boats that had gas motors 

He left early, but there was a boat out there with a gas engine on it.. I dunno who you were, but he was looking for you. I think y'all came out as I was leaving, and you missed him by about 10 minutes. I didn't ask him what the fine was for that, but he was pretty cool - he didn't bother us too much.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 11, 2010)

Russ,

It looks like y'all had a dink fest at Cedar Creek last weekend, with the exception of Dales Toad. (Good'n L.D)


----------



## russ010 (May 11, 2010)

yea... they all backed off the banks and I think beating the banks is what everybody fished. There were a few big ones caught, but lost on the way back to the boat


----------

